# Inactive and not hungry



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had my hedgehog for a while now it it has come to my attention that he is running in his wheel a lot less and staying up most of the day!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok the basics....
How long have you had him? 
When did it start?
Anything change around then?
What is the heating and lighting situation?


----------



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had him about 2-3 months, he is about 1 year old. He is roughy at about 24-26 degrees centigrade.


----------



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

This stared about 2 days ago and nothing has changed.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Is he eating at all?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What is the lighting source/schedule?


----------



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

Yah he's eating of course just not at much as before and he it's on a sensor so goes no higher then that.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Lighting???


----------



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

Just normal house lights, but it's been like that forever. Also he is now sleeping less in his sleeping bag and I find him lying in the corner of the cage.


----------



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

So light schedule is about 6-8/9 every day and this hasn't changed one bit. This is what very strange, nothing has changed!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Light schedule should ne 12-14 hours a day.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He could becoming more sensitive to light schedules as he gets older, it often happens. Try having a light on by his cage for 12-14 hours a day and see if that helps. If that doesn't help then you're going to need to make a vet appointment, sudden behaviour changes are often the first sign of illness.


----------



## JacobTheBoss (Jan 31, 2017)

When I said 6-9 that's time of day so like 6am till 9oclock about 14-15 hours. ?


----------

